# "Holy Cow, Batman !!!!!"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

*GROOVY Man, Real Groovy *

*That and a little lysergic acid diethylamide go real good together  *


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

made me think of a gateway computer lol 

looks very nice

now I want some ice cream


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I figgered I'd hear from you on that 'un... Ya got a good memory.(which, incidentally, a few of us don't)

Ahhhh..."The Haight'....'Free Love'...Free Livin'....them 60's wuz GOOOODDD !!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed.
Home made vanilla with chocolate syrup........yummy.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dude, if you stare at that pen for like, 20 minutes, then when you like close your eyes you will still see the pen man, it's so freaking far out man. I have to do it again man. Dude, I've like got the munchies tonight for some reason.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*

Awsome pen Jim !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's the El Grande kit I been trying to talk you into turning.. LOL,,,Now, get with it !!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*

I going to turn one tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That el grande with the roller ball tip is awesome. I have one Jim made me from some pecan --- love it. 

(I think he uses those for his weight lifting exercises -- they are heavy........  )


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> That el grande with the roller ball tip is awesome. I have one Jim made me from some pecan --- love it.
> 
> (I think he uses those for his *weight lifting exercises* -- they are heavy........  )


----------

LOL..Funny you should mention that,H. Part of my " Let's Try And Keep The Old Fart Alive" routine is a little light weight lifting every day...and last night my skrew up for the day was dropping the danged weight bar on my toe.. Oh well, at least the toe hurts so bad this morning that it makes me forget all the other aches and squeaks that go with this 'growing old gracefully' garbage..

PRESS ON...THROUGH THE FOG.....jd:smile:


----------

